# for Miss Marcy (blue purple pink)



## ilovedisneyland (Sep 25, 2005)

tutorial for this look.






 yes grose ... makeuless face ... wash and moisturise face. (yes im a teenager and have zits, ick.)





basics, i added tinted lotion nw20 to face, then studio fix, then added orgasm blush, fushia pigment, and champagine skin finish. then my eye brows, which im still working on, they never look good.





i then added untitled paint, frost e/s to my browbone and down the middle. on the inner corners and outer i added fade e/s





then i added electric eel to the inner and outer corners and blended with the 224 brush.





then violet pigment twoard the lower inner and outer corners of my eye lids and blended up.





then added white gold down the middle






i then added fushia pigment with an eyeliner brush and sprayed studio+ to make it stay. 





i then added prep and prime mascara (which is incrediable. i have the worst eyelashes ever. this is my favorite thing ever.






i then added diorshow black mascara and morning glory lip gloss.





and donee! sorry that my pictures arnt very clear today i dont know whats wrong with my camera


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 25, 2005)

ooooh la la! Thanks!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Sep 25, 2005)

That is so pretty!  I am definately going to try to attempt this.  Thanks hun!


----------



## breathless (Sep 25, 2005)

beautiful hunny! thank you!


----------



## gis08 (Sep 25, 2005)

amazing! that looks soo good


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 25, 2005)

you are a star honetly girl!! you should do more of these tutorials!! your so inspirational. i love the look heaps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks once again


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2005)

so bascially, i need to get all this stuff.

and pretty much, i love you for this. because this has to be one of THE greatest looks ever <3


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 25, 2005)

I really like this, colorful but not over the top. Does the prep and prime mascara primer have fibers?


----------



## Miss Marcy (Sep 26, 2005)

*yay*

woohoo!!! you totally rock my proverbial socks!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for doing this too, I love your look!


----------



## piika (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow really pretty! I also have to say that I find you look very natural and cute without makeup.


----------



## xxCoNNie (Oct 15, 2005)

Stunning,, Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Essjica (Oct 15, 2005)

Has anyone told you you look a lot like Nicole Richie?


----------



## dreams (Oct 21, 2005)

That looks gorgeous!!!!! I am definately gonna try that!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## lover* (Oct 22, 2005)

I totally love it.  Thanks!


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 23, 2005)

I love it! It's so colorful but not overdone. I'm defionently gonna have 2 try it. Thank U and i cant wait 2 c more of ur work! P.S. I've been curious about the Prep & Prime lash too. Do u lyk it, would u recomend it? TIA


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 23, 2005)

Ooops, i forgot something: what did u use on ur lips? It's very pretty.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_I love it! It's so colorful but not overdone. I'm defionently gonna have 2 try it. Thank U and i cant wait 2 c more of ur work! P.S. I've been curious about the Prep & Prime lash too. Do u lyk it, would u recomend it? TIA_

 
yes yes yes i love it!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_Ooops, i forgot something: what did u use on ur lips? It's very pretty._

 
morning glory lustergloss :]


----------



## vintage (Oct 23, 2005)

That's so pretty!


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

This is the look I'm going for, too bad I don't have the type of eyes to apply to...


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 9, 2005)

Ohhhhh this is so beautiful! I love these colours on you. Unforch I don't think they'd suit me so I'm going to improvise and do the same thing you did, but with different colours. Your tutorial was so clear and precise it's really easy to follow what you've done. you should do more tutorials!


----------



## adorkable (Nov 10, 2005)

That looks SO unbelievably gorgeous! It reminds me of some type of fantasy character like a fairy. I love it!


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

i LOVE your make-up. it's SO fareaking gorgeous. i wish i could do something like that on my single-lidded eyes -,-..


----------



## mango88 (Nov 11, 2005)

I really love this look! you look great. btw, which eyeliner brush do you use?


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mango88* 
_I really love this look! you look great. btw, which eyeliner brush do you use?_

 
i use the 268 :]


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 12, 2005)

it reminds of something you might see for i dream of jeanie.  how cute! i really like it.  those are the kind of fun styles i often experiment with.

thanks for sharing!!

<3
dG


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG! Beautiful! You look like an angel!


----------



## mango88 (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_i use the 268 :]_

 

Thanks my dear!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Girl You Hit This Look Right On The Nail I Am All About Being Colorful.  This Is Just Gorgeous On You And You Know What Even Without Make~up You Are Still A Very Beautiful Young Lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 17, 2005)

STUNNING!!..thats one hot look..i LOVE the first pic


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 17, 2005)

wow thas really beautiful!


----------



## mellz (Dec 17, 2005)

Love this look!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 18, 2005)

you are so talented!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

i love this look!


----------



## annnettem (Dec 20, 2005)

very pretty! I love your eyes and yes you do look like Nicole Richie a little!


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 21, 2005)

wow  that is sooo cool   i must try that   it looks so good on you   well done


----------



## user3 (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't know how I overlooked this. 

Great job!!! I always love your makeup!


----------



## Tortica (Feb 20, 2006)

This is gorgeous!!!The best look ever!!!! You did good job!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 4, 2006)

LOVE this tut. 
and i am 32 and have zits so don't feel bad. no one looks great without makeup past age 16 LOL!

what is the green on your lower lid/line.

can't wait to try it out.
Love,
jen


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

pretty


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 2, 2006)

amazing
I love ur couch


----------



## xnicole (May 7, 2006)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 20, 2008)

pretty look


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww so cute!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 22, 2008)

This is lovely; nice job!


----------



## pinkdotty (Aug 25, 2008)

that looks so coool!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

like a pretty fairy !


----------

